# MS Peter 2 von Wismar



## eike (5. April 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Ms Peter gemacht wollen eine Tour planen im Frühjahr 2013....danke


----------



## mathei (5. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

das ist ok. ist quasi das schwesterboot von der crista. bin schon auf beiden mit gefahren.
aber wie immer. es gibt beim fischen halt gute und schlechte tage. da ihr erst im frühjahr 2013 fahren wollt. must du dich ja jetzt noch nicht festlegen.


----------



## thomas19 (5. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*



eike schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Ms Peter gemacht wollen eine Tour planen im Frühjahr 2013....danke



Moin,
ich bin schon unzählige Male mit der Peter2 mitgefahren, weil ich nahe dran an Wismar wohne. Wenn Du im Frühjahr fährst, dann am besten im Mai, der beste Fangmonat auf der Peter2 waren meist der Juni u. Juli. Das besond. Plus der Wismarer Kutter sind ordentl. Toiletten mit Waschbecken u. Toilettenbrille, was leider nicht überall selbstverständlich ist. Die Imbisspreise sind moderat u. mit der Besatzung kann man auch auskommen. Wer unbedingt im Febr. o. März raus will, sollte besser von Heiligenhafen fahren, denn die Peter2 fährt nicht auf Dickdorsch!
thomas19


----------



## eike (8. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Oh ,oh immer nur das schlechte denken Thomas gehöre leider zu den Leuten die für Ihr Geld arbeiten müssen in Deutschland bin selbstständig und ab April muss ich arbeiten für mein Auskommen also hört auf mit dem Dickdorschgelabber....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## offense80 (8. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Das überlass mal jedem selber mit dem "Gelaber" #d


----------



## JigTim (8. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Moin....

Sg mal Eike hast Du keine Ostereiner gefunden/bekommen oder warum schlägst Du so einen unfreundlichen Ton an?

Man man man manche haben echt Sorgen....


----------



## mathei (8. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*



eike schrieb:


> Man stell Dich vor deinen Spiegel  offense und erzähl dem was ich wollte etwas über den Kutter Peter 2 wissen nicht über Eure Probleme beim Angeln das man hier keine Antworten bekommt auf Fragen sondern nur von WICHTIGTUERN das Geschwätz anhören muss ist schon traurig.....



in 1. linie hast du einen tip bekommen.
bei dem gelülze jetzt von dir wird es wohl keine weiteren tipps geben.
leute gibt es. man man man


----------



## offense80 (8. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> in 1. linie hast du einen tip bekommen.
> bei dem gesülze jetzt von dir wird es wohl keine weiteren tipps geben.
> leute gibt es. man man man



|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Norbi (8. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> in 1. linie hast du einen tip bekommen.
> bei dem gelülze jetzt von dir wird es wohl keine weiteren tipps geben.
> leute gibt es. man man man



Jupppp Tips sind Alle:m


----------



## Rosi (8. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Im Frühjahr 2013 eine Tour planen. Wie vorausschauend. Was macht ihr denn in 2012 so??#h

Christa, also da könnte ich Geschichten ausplaudern.


----------



## Sofafischer (9. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Der Zerstörer 

http://www.bild.de/news/leserreporter/kutter/versenkt-7570634.bild.html


----------



## Herbynor (9. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Die Diskussion über den L-D möchte ich nicht wieder beleben, aber es wundert mich, dass keiner von den Verfechtern für die L-Dorsche
 mal ein Wort über die 11.500 t Laichheringe verschwendet !!
Denn in diesem Jahr sind 30% höhere Quoten gefangen worden als noch im letzten Jahr.
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Carptigers (9. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Kann das Bild vom Artikel leider nicht sehen...
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wie blind muss der Kapitän denn gewesen sein... #c


----------



## mathei (9. April 2012)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Die Diskussion über den L-D möchte ich nicht wieder beleben, aber es wundert mich, dass keiner von den Verfechtern für die L-Dorsche
> mal ein Wort über die 11.500 t Laichheringe verschwendet !!
> Denn in diesem Jahr sind 30% höhere Quoten gefangen worden als noch im letzten Jahr.
> MfG Herbynor



und die jahre davor ging es in die andere richtung


----------



## Dorschhunter15 (21. April 2013)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Also ich finde die Peter 2 echt Top die Besatzung ist Top und obwohl die Bedingungen schwierig waren ist niemand als Schneider gegangen.Außerdem befindet sich ein Tisch zum Ausnehmen oder der Decksmann felitiert für euch den gefangenen Dorsch. 
LG


----------



## strandlaeufer (17. August 2015)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Fahren die Schiffe Peter 2 und Christa noch von Wismar? Die Homepage wurde ja auch schon einige Zeit nicht überarbeitet

 Gibt es dort noch weitere Kutter? Wohne in Lübeck und Heiligenhafen ist nicht wirklich der Brüller. |uhoh: Wie langsam die Kutter dort fahren ist kaum zu glauben. Nun muss ich mir mal Alternativen suchen.


----------



## angelotti79 (17. August 2015)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Hallo,
Dann kann ich dir nur einen guten Tipp geben. Fahr in die andere Richtung. Ab September fährt die Ms Blauort wieder ab Laboe. Mit dem Kutter machst du alles richtig. 
Gruß Andreas #a


----------



## mathei (17. August 2015)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> Fahren die Schiffe Peter 2 und Christa noch von Wismar? Die Homepage wurde ja auch schon einige Zeit nicht überarbeitet



Ja fahren beide von Wismar. Gleicher Eigner


----------



## strandlaeufer (18. August 2015)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

In Laboe kann man Plätze reservieren, geht das in Wismar auch oder wer zu erst kommt...


----------



## Nico27 (18. August 2015)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

hatten einige Leute wohl gemacht...
als ich um 6 da war, hatte ich schon das Nachsehen..


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. August 2015)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*



strandlaeufer schrieb:


> In Laboe kann man Plätze reservieren, geht das in Wismar auch oder wer zu erst kommt...



was kostet die platzreservierung pro person oder gruppe?


----------



## strandlaeufer (18. August 2015)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Nix, Reservierung kostenlos.


----------



## PopeyeKübo (19. August 2015)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

will nur zu Bedenken geben, das die Wismarer Bucht nicht gerade ein Top Gebiet ist - für die Driftstrecken am Wiek sind die Kutter zu "langsam" und behäbig und alles andere ist eher nicht so doll....


----------



## katfischfreak (14. September 2015)

*AW: MS Peter 2 von Wismar*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin nächste Woche auf Urlaub in der Nähe von Wismar und habe eine Ausfahrt auf der Peter 2 gebucht.
Weiß jemand wie die Fänge sind und was als Köder so läuft?
Wäre für ein paar Tipps dankbar.
Grüße Michael #h


----------

